# Zeus single coil spare glass



## Bear_Vapes (3/10/18)

Anyone know of any supplier that has stock of the original spare glass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (3/10/18)

Saw some at juicy joes

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartinDC (3/10/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Anyone know of any supplier that has stock of the original spare glass?


Hi @franshorn,
please try @VapeGrrl @VapeClub, they may have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geekvape (6/11/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Anyone know of any supplier that has stock of the original spare glass?


Hi Dear，

Geekvape offical store provides all kinds of part for all of our product and we can ship to your country.
https://www.geekvape.com/store/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

